# Neues Pc Innenleben



## dotline (6. November 2011)

Da mein PC nicht mehr so der jüngste ist bräuchte ich so langsam einen schnelleren PC mit den ich nach Möglichkeit Battlefield 3 auf Ultra spielen kann mit einer 1920x1080 Auflösung. Mein aktuelles Gehäuse müsste für diese Komponenten die ich schonmal zusammen gestellt habe reichen oder täusche ich mich? Höchstens ausgeben werde ich 800-830 Euro.
Für Verbesserungsvorschläge für die Komponenten würde ich mich freuen.

Caseking.de 




http://www.imagebanana.com/view/fiphlz20/neuerpc.png


----------



## Zocker15xD (6. November 2011)

Ja, das Gehäuse müsste passen.

Prozessor: Einen i5 2500K, der ist beim Gamen deutlich schneller als ein AMD
hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Intel Core i5-2500K Box, LGA1155

Cooler: hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Scythe Mugen 3, f

RAM: Ich würde einfach den normalen CL9 nehmen, z.B. ein Corsair XMS3
hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - 8GB-Kit Corsair XMS3 PC3-12800U CL9

Board:  hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - ASRock Z68 Pro3 (B3), Sockel 1155, ATX

Grafikarte: hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - MSI N560GTX-Ti HAWK, 1GB GDDR5, PCI-Express

Festplatte: hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Seagate Barracuda 7200 500GB SATA 6GB's

Netzteil: hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Corsair Builder Series CX600 V2, 600 Watt

Betriebssystem: hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Microsoft Windows 7 Home Premium 64-Bit (SB-Version)

Gesamt :807 Euro und du hast schon DEUTLICH mehr Leistung wie beim alten System


----------



## dotline (6. November 2011)

Würde auch die Festplatte gehen? 

hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Hitachi Deskstar 7K1000.D 750GB SATA 6GB's

Weil sie hat mehr Platz und ist günstiger .Oder gibt es dort Nachteile?


----------



## Zocker15xD (6. November 2011)

Klar WÜRDE die gehen, das Problem ist, dass die Hitachi nicht lieferbar ist und die nächsten 2-3 Monate wegen der Flut in Thailand
auch nicht lieferbar sein wird.
Wenn du zb statt einer Msi 560 Hawk nur eine TwinFrozer II nehmen würdest, könntest du für 30 Euro mehr eine Samsung Spinpoint F3 1TB
nehmen...


----------



## dotline (6. November 2011)

naja das Netzteil ist auch nicht die nächsten 7 Tage lieferbar daher habe ich darauf erst mal nicht geachtet aber da du geschrieben hast die nächsten Monate also auf jedenfall nicht mehr bis Dezember....
Gäbe es eine genauso teure Alternative für das Netzteil?


----------



## Zocker15xD (6. November 2011)

Es gäbe schon Alternativen, Corsair gehört halt zu den absoluten Markenprodukten in Sachen Netzteile und ist auch sehr zuverlässig...
Was gefällt dir an dem Corsair denn nicht???


----------



## dotline (6. November 2011)

Nun ich kenne mich überhaupt nicht mit Netzteilen aus daher frage ich nach Alternativen damit ich einen Maßstab wenn auch nur ungefähr habe


----------



## Zocker15xD (6. November 2011)

Also zu den Markenprodukten zählen Corsair, Bequiet, Cougar und Enermax.
Hier sind mal vier Netzteile mit ~ 600W von den versch. Herstellern:
hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Corsair Builder Series CX600 V2, 600 Watt
hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - be quiet! PURE POWER BQT L7-630W
hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Cougar PowerX 550Watt
hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Enermax Modu87+ 600W

Corsair hat in diesem Bereich halt die billigsten Netzteile, und dieses Modell gehört auch zu den billigeren in Corsairs Angebot,
heißt aber nicht, dass es qualitativ schlechter ist als andere, und mehr als 600W ist für diesen PC unnötig


----------



## dotline (6. November 2011)

Ah super danke !
wäre nicht der >be quiet! Pure Power BQT L7-630W< dann die naheliegendste Alternative? Oder sehe ich das jetzt falsch?


----------



## Zocker15xD (6. November 2011)

Von P/L schon. Wenn du aber schon mehr ausgeben willst, würde ich lieber das hier nehmen:

hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Corsair Enthusiast Series TX650 V2


----------



## dotline (6. November 2011)

ich habe nun das in den Warenkorb getan

neuerpc.png - Bilder und Fotos kostenlos auf ImageBanana hochladen

bitte noch einmal absegnen


----------



## Zocker15xD (6. November 2011)

Schaut ganz gut aus !
Du könntest zb beim Netzteil und bei der Karte noch 10-20 Euro einsparen, d.h. du nimmst das Corsair-Netzteil  und die TwinFrozer II statt der Hawk,
da merkst du keinen Unterschied.
Zusätzlich KÖNNTEST du vielleicht 1-2 leise Gehäuselüfter dazunehmen, zb die Bequiet SilentWings, macht je 8 Euro
Der PC ist jetzt aufs Übertakten ausgelegt, d.h. du kannst ihn später mal bis auf ca. 4,5 Ghz hochschrauben, wenn du mal mehr Leistung brauchst,
wenn du dich dabei nicht auskennst, einfach mal hier im Forum fragen 
Den Cooler (Mugen 3) müsstest du wegen dem hohen Gewicht selber draufmachen, wenn du dir das nicht zutraust, dann nimm den Bequiet SR1,
der ist sogar besser als der Mugen, gleichteuer, und DEN montieren sie dir

Schick mir dann nochmal das gesamte System zur Absegnung !!!


----------



## dotline (6. November 2011)

Jetzt das neue neue System zum abchecken 

neuerpc.png - Bilder und Fotos kostenlos auf ImageBanana hochladen

Im Übrigen gehe ich damit zu einen Bekannten und baue es dort zusammen da er sich mit dem zusammenbau von PC´s auskennt das nur als Info denn das Gehäuse steht ja noch mit seiner sehr alten Konfiguration neben mir


----------



## Zocker15xD (6. November 2011)

Hmmm,
ob die Lüfter in dein Gehäuse passen, musst ja du wissen.
Wie man diese Silent Wings USC ins Gehäuse einbaut, weiß ich nicht  , nimm zur Sicherheit mal die Silent Wings Pure

Ok, so kannst dus bestellen !!!
Viel Spaß mit dem PC !


----------



## dotline (6. November 2011)

Jo die Lüfter passen rein ich habe bereits nachgemessen 

Gut dann bestell ich das mal so wenn der PC da ist ich alles gemacht Treiber usw. dann schreibe ich mal wie er läuft FPS von verschiedenen Spielen damit du mal so ne Art Benchmark hast für die Konfiguration.


----------



## Zocker15xD (6. November 2011)

Schicks mir am besten mal per PN.
Have fun


----------



## quaaaaaak (6. November 2011)

Zocker15xD schrieb:


> Corsair hat in diesem Bereich halt die billigsten Netzteile, und dieses Modell gehört auch zu den billigeren in Corsairs Angebot,
> heißt aber nicht, dass es qualitativ schlechter ist als andere, und mehr als 600W ist für diesen PC unnötig


stimmt, corsair stellt ja auch nix selber her 

noch 3 vorschläge von mir:
beim ram könnte man auch 1333MHz nehmen und ein paar € sparen.
würde bequiet nicht verbauen wollen, vor allem die alten serien, lieber ein Super-Flower SF550P14XE, kostet 2€ mehr die du beim ram reinsparst und hat eine höhere effizienz und knallt dir nicht so schnell durch, und hat keinen BQ-Bug  
Grafikkarte: Nimm bloß nicht die Twin Frozr II. Bei der fehlen die SpaWa kühler. lieber das referenz modell der GTX560TI von EVGA., welches allerdings nicht so schnell lieferbar ist oder eine Sparkle. für 30€ mehr würdest du eine HIS HD 6950 IceQ X bekommen, ist auf niveau der gtx560Ti, imho etwas schneller und diese version ist extrem leise.


----------



## Zocker15xD (7. November 2011)

man könnte sch on die 1333er nehmen, aber die 1600er kosten ja nur n paar cent mehr, also wäre das ziemlich sinnlos...
Super Flower gehört ja shcon eher zu den No-Names, die würde ich eher meiden !!!
UND gegen die TwinFrozer2 kann ich echt nichts negatives sagen, ein Bekannter von mir hat die Karte, unter last und im idle sehr leise und sehr schnell,
kannst natürlich auch eine Referenz-EVGA nehmen, die ist dann 1 oder 2 Euro billiger , 
Die HD 6950 wäre natürlich noch n kleines bisschen schneller, aber dann würdest du wohl über dein Budget kommen

Ich denk mal du hast eh schon bestellt oder?


----------



## dotline (7. November 2011)

bestellt noch nicht nein ich bestelle nur montags bis bis freitags also an Werktagen .

von der HD 6950 halte ich nichts und keine von den beiden ist schneller da es einfach darauf ankommt was man spielt  und die 2fps pff 
ok dann nehme ich die EVGA Grafikarte.Und was war jez mit dem Netzteil ? weil da habe ich ja wie schon geschrieben überhaupt keine Ahnung ^^


----------



## quaaaaaak (7. November 2011)

Zocker15xD schrieb:


> Super Flower gehört ja shcon eher zu den No-Names, die würde ich eher meiden !!!


vor 3 jahren und früher hätte ich dir zugestimmt, aber jetzt ist super flower echt super geworden, sie hatten zum beispiel das erste 80+platin netzteil auf dem endkundenmarkt, ich denke das spricht schon von kenntnissen in diesem bereich.

mehr oder weniger ist es egal, aber das superflower geht effizienter mit der leistung um. bequiet lies damals noch bei FSP fertigen, aus irgendwelchen gründen waren jedoch die 530W und leistungsstärker nie wirklich zu empfehlen, vom aufbau und den komponenten her. inzwischen fertigt ja compucase, was die qualität extrem nach oben getrieben hat, auch die silent wings leisten da ihren teil dazu, also von mir ne empfehlung für das superflower oder ein be quiet l8 530W, spielt in der gleichen preisregion, ist jedoch wegen der fehlenden primär schutzschaltung auch nicht wirklich das gelbe vom ei. wenn du qualität willst musst du etwa 50€ drauf legen für seasonic/enermax, welche ewig laufen und super netzteile herstellen.

€: twin frozr II problem fast vergessen: schau dir halt die karte mal an, da fehlen die spawa kühler, meiner meinung nach einer der übelsten schnitzer die sich MSI geleistet hat.


----------



## Zocker15xD (7. November 2011)

> vor 3 jahren und früher hätte ich dir zugestimmt, aber jetzt ist super flower echt super geworden, sie hatten zum beispiel das erste 80+platin netzteil auf dem endkundenmarkt, ich denke das spricht schon von kenntnissen in diesem bereich.



Hmm, kann schon sein, so ein altes Super Flower hat bei mir vor 2-3 Jahren halt schon mehrere HDDs geschrottet, deswegen bin ich da etwas anfällig... 
Die Enermax Netzteile sind halt ziemlich teuer, klar, die haben auch gute Qualität, aber mit Cougar oder Corsair ist man würde ich sagen auch gut dran,
die Seasonic muss ich mir mal anschauen, von denen hab ich noch nichts gehört 

Zum Netzteil: Ich würde sagen so ein Enermax für 120 Euro ist vom Preis total übertrieben, ich würde einfach das Corsair nehmen, das ist wie gesagt qualitativ gut und bezahlbar, wenn du kein Corsair willst (warum auch immer ?!), dann nimm ein Cougar oder eins der teureren Bequiet


----------



## dotline (7. November 2011)

würde das gehen?
hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Super-Flower Amazon 80Plus 650W
ist genau so teuer wie das be quiet


----------



## Zocker15xD (7. November 2011)

Na ja, wie in meinem letzten Beitrag beschrieben, ich halte nicht viel von Super Flower, es kann auch sein, dass die in den letzten Jahren besser geworden sind, aber ich letztens mal wieder einen Test von einem teurern Super Flower gelesen und das hatte einen Produktionsfehler...musst dich bei quaaaak beschweren wenns nicht funktioniert   ...
Ich hätte noch ein von Corsair für dich, das auch einen LED-Lüfter hat:
hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Corsair GS Series, 600 Watt


----------



## quaaaaaak (7. November 2011)

viel zu hohe watt zahl, da das Antec High Current Gamer HCG-520 hier noch gar nicht genannt wurde werfe ich das auch noch in den raum. wird von seasonic hergestellt, ist 10€ billiger und liefert genung leistung für dein system.

@Zocker
Seasonic ist ein premium hersteller bei netzteilen, fertig wie weiter oben genannt auch für corsair


----------



## Zocker15xD (7. November 2011)

Hmm, 520W ??!! Ein weiterer Bekannter von mir hat einen i7 870er, GTS 450 etc. mit einem Cougar 550W (80+) und hat dann auf eine HD 6870 aufgerüstet,
und musste sich ein neues Netzteil kaufen, der PC ist bei Crysis unter Last abgestürzt, deswegen finde ich, lieber n bisschen mehr auf reserve (man weiß ja nie, wie man irgendwann evtl.noch aufrüstet??!!), als sowas oder? 
Jetzt hat er übrigens ein OCZ mit 600W (auch 80+), und das läuft einwandfrei...


----------



## Herbboy (7. November 2011)

Kann es sein, dass es ein etwas älteres Cougar war, bei dem die 12V-Schiene nicht ganz so sehr beachtet wurde wie man es seit 2-3 Jahren tut?  ^^  

Ich hab ein 480W von Tagan, 7 Jahre alt, und keine Probleme, obwohl mein X4 965 sogar MEHR Strom zieht bei Last als ein i7-860. Als Graka auch ne 6870, dazu 2 Festplatten. 

Oder er hatte vlt. Graka + Laufwerke zufällig am gleichen Strang, so dass er von den vermutlich zwei 12V-Leitungen eine überlastet hat, und die andere hätte noch mehr als genug Power gehabt, was er nur nicht wusste?


Aber so oder so: für die Zukunft schadet es natürlich nicht, mehr Watt zu nehmen. Ich hatte auch mit meinen 480W ein Modell gekauft, das für DAMALS recht viel Watt hatte - und hab es nicht bereut.


----------



## Zocker15xD (7. November 2011)

btw: der pc is grade mal ein jahr alt, es ist eins von diesen CMX (?) series, von hwversand zusammengebaut !?
Der PC hat auch unter last gemessen 570W verbraucht, das OCZ war vermutlich dann ein 630/650W
Deswegen empfehle ich auch nie Netzteile, die eine zu knappe Leistung haben...


----------



## quaaaaaak (7. November 2011)

das OCZ hat lediglich 20W mehr auf der 12V schiene, wenn man die effizienz abzieht sind es etwa 15W unterschied, also ist es fast unmöglich das es an dem pc lag, der i7 braucht zwar viel leistung jedoch nie 570W in kombination mit einer HD6870 
die max leistungsaufnahme eines i7 870 dürfte bei etwa 180W-200W liegen die graka zieht max 150W und dann währen wir noch ca 200W von den anderen komponenten, und so viel ziehen die nie 

€: normalerweise werden die CPUs immer effizienter, und bei grafikkarten setzt dieser trend hoffentlich auch bald ein


----------



## dotline (7. November 2011)

Leute ich will ja nichts sagen aber ich habe keinen i7 und keine ATI karte sondern werde eine Geforce 560 ti und einen i5 also welche Netzteile könnt ihr mir empfehlen?


----------



## Herbboy (7. November 2011)

Zocker15xD schrieb:


> btw: der pc is grade mal ein jahr alt, es ist eins von diesen CMX (?) series, von hwversand zusammengebaut !?
> Der PC hat auch unter last gemessen 570W verbraucht, das OCZ war vermutlich dann ein 630/650W
> Deswegen empfehle ich auch nie Netzteile, die eine zu knappe Leistung haben...


 
Unter Last 570 Watt? Wo kam das denn her? ^^ meiner zieht grad mal 240-300 Watt bei Last... und meine CPU braucht wie gesagt an sich sogar etwas mehr Strom als der i7...


@dotline: cougar, corsair, seasonic, beQuiet mit 500-550W sollte locker reichen. Die bisher genannten sind alle o.k


----------



## quaaaaaak (7. November 2011)

ich hätte http://forum.pcgames.de/kaufberatun...ufberatung-pc-konfigurations-vorschlaege.html hier auch noch empfehlenswerte netzteil hersteller zusammengeschrieben, hast du den sticky nicht gelsen?


----------



## Zocker15xD (7. November 2011)

> normalerweise werden die CPUs immer effizienter, und bei grafikkarten setzt dieser trend hoffentlich auch bald ein



na ja, es bessert sich ja ganz "langsam" 

Was die 570W betrifft, als ich das gehört hab, hab ich auch gedacht, kann doch gar nicht sein, aber er hats bei nem Fachgeschäft ausmessen lassen,
und die ham noch n Protokoll dazu gemacht, und da stehts eindeutig drauf ??!!

@dotline: Also mal zusammengefasst 
              Als Netzteil kannst du jetzt zwischen den dreien wählen:
hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Super-Flower Amazon 80Plus 650W
hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Corsair GS Series, 600 Watt
hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Antec High Current Gamer HCG-520

liegen alle in der gleichen Preisregion, welches du letztendlich nimmst...kp


----------



## dotline (7. November 2011)

quaaaaaak schrieb:


> ich hätte http://forum.pcgames.de/kaufberatun...ufberatung-pc-konfigurations-vorschlaege.html hier auch noch empfehlenswerte netzteil hersteller zusammengeschrieben, hast du den sticky nicht gelsen?


 
wie ich bereits schrieb habe ich bei Netzteilen überhaupt keine Ahnung weshalb ich auch nachfrage  denn gibt es ja auch "schlechte" Produkte von sonst guten Herstellern.

EDIT : die EVGA 560 ti hat einen höheren Stromverbrauch als die anderen siehe Link
http://www2.hardwareversand.de/articledetail.jsp?aid=43100&agid=707

dann lieber wie schon bereits erwähnt: 
http://www2.hardwareversand.de/articledetail.jsp?aid=46971&agid=707


----------



## Zocker15xD (7. November 2011)

Ja, das sind aber so minimale Werte, das spielt keine bedeutende Rolle,
und weder das Antec noch das Corsair ist ein "schlechtes" Produkt


----------



## dotline (7. November 2011)

also kann ich einfach zwischen diesen beiden Karten entscheiden? Dann nehme ich die Sparkle sie ist leiser .

neuerpc.png - Bilder und Fotos kostenlos auf ImageBanana hochladen  Warenkorb ohne Lüfter (zur besseren Übersicht)


----------



## Zocker15xD (7. November 2011)

Im Prinzip ist es egal, die EVGA-Karten haben halt alle 10 Jahre Garantie, wenn du sie registrierst...


----------



## dotline (7. November 2011)

und die Sparkle hat 2 (normale Garantie) Jahre und in 2 Jahren wird dann wohl wieder ne neue Karte herhalten müssen :/ und falls doch ijoa gut is nen Verschleißgegenstand 

Aber so passt der Warenkorb?


----------



## Zocker15xD (7. November 2011)

Ja, aber eine EVGA mit 8 Jahren Restgarantie verkaut sichjspäter besser wie eine Sparkle ohne Garantie
Ansonsten passt alles. So kann mans bestellen.


----------

